# Hair Loss



## azzu (Jul 28, 2007)

losin hair 

       HOW TO STOP HAIR FALLIN AND GROW HAIR

          (ya ya ya I KNOW its a stupid question)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 28, 2007)

Dump your girl!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

use kundalakanthi oil daily  or Neelibhringadi too will do 
yemandi?Okva?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

Do nothing.

Once all of them fall off, it will automatically stop.


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2007)

azzu does this question have anything to do with the fact that u have college for most part of ur day


----------



## blueshift (Jul 28, 2007)

^ lol


----------



## vish786 (Jul 28, 2007)

sincere reply.... want to get rid of hair loss... get completely bald. 

na rahe ga bas na rahe ge baasuri


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 28, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> use kundalakanthi oil daily  or Neelibhringadi too will do
> yemandi?Okva?



*WTF! *


----------



## azzu (Jul 28, 2007)

hey guys stop.Its not for me but one of frnd asked me suggestion on hair loss so
just thought u geeks could help me. Nice funny answers frnds  .
PRAKA whats  "kundalakanthi oil daily N Neelibhringadi "
anyone with serious answers????


----------



## 24online (Jul 28, 2007)

it is better to ask any skin or hair specialist.... it is tech forum... u have freedom to ask any pc-IT-tech things...but ppl dont like other things...pls...take care....


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 28, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> it is better to ask any skin or hair specialist.... it is tech forum... u have freedom to ask any pc-IT-tech things...but ppl dont like other things...pls...take care....



This is the *Chit Chat Section*


> *Chit Chat* Anything that doesn’t fit into the other sections—from upcoming technology to personal anecdotes—should be posted here


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> hey guys stop.Its not for me but one of frnd asked me suggestion on hair loss so
> just thought u geeks could help me. Nice funny answers frnds  .
> PRAKA whats  "kundalakanthi oil daily N Neelibhringadi "
> anyone with serious answers????


 Yes and i am serious  atleast those words are sanskrit(i thought ppl will get the meaning).these oils can prevent hair loss.there are many forks of these Oils.
Now Kunthalakanthi Oil is available in Ayurved Vaidya Shalas esp if branches of Kottakkal or some Kerala Ayurved available there.(i hope it is in Hyderabad!)
^there is no source for such claims.it is used by many peoples in my state.for a link :


> Apply "Kunthalakanthi coconut oil" on your scalp and keep it for min one hour and wash off with chickpea or greengram powder paste. have one tablespoon of "chavanaprasham" daily after breakfast and after dinner. Both "Kunthalakanthi oil" and chavanapravishyam are ayurvedic and so it is easily available in any ayurvedic medical shop. Avoid using shampoo or soap on your hair. Thsi will damage your hair. Chick pea and greean gram can always be used to wash your hair thought it is little difficult to wash it off. ButThere are no side effects for these. More over it retains the adequate amount of oil on your hair. Shampoos wash off all theoil on your hair.
> Massage you scalp nicely. this will improve the blood circulation and will promote hair growth. When you do this you mail initialy see lots of hair comming out. but don't panic. You will see only those hair comming out. You are not seeing the hair growing. so don't stop massaging your scalp. Blood circulation is very important for hair growth. I hope these suggestion would help you.


*www.ammas.com/topics/Natural_Beauty/a112296.html

same holds for Neelibhringadi Oil.
*www.cochinayurvedic.com/medicines/neelibhringadi.htm
Ayurveda is India's own product and i hope these Thailams (तेल) available allover india.
and yes google for all these


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 28, 2007)

^^Yes both these  Ayurvedic oils are effective to prevent hair falls and "Neelibhringadi" is i think the most used one.

or if it is too late go to GulfGate


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 28, 2007)

stop rinsing your hair with HOT water. its the simple truth. hair is already dead tissue, so the hot water makes the roots(scalp) dry resulting in hair loss and dandruff. These bloody shampoo companies say DHO DHALA, etc are all fake. In fact for me the shampoos were the ones causing dry hair (u are supposed to use very less amount diluted in water). Cold water and regular use of coconut oil will definitely help.


----------



## gsoul2soul (Jul 29, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Do nothing.
> 
> Once all of them fall off, it will automatically stop.



Ha ha ha... love this !!!
ha ha ha... nice solution !!!

*Shall say the same to my friends... who are sooo worried!!!*


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 29, 2007)

Lots of People having hair loss in here 

@praka123
You sound like an ayurvedic pandit


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

^OK.thx  yeah,i sometimes visit btmlayout blore.hope i can fix some time for u


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2007)

I've got the perfect solution to this problem.

1) Take a handful of beewax and melt it up in a container.
2) Pour the hot bee wax on your friend's head.
3) While he screams in pain, you laugh your guts out for him listening to your stupid plan
4) Continue laughter after he manages to remove the bee wax along with all the hair.

I ponder:
Why is it that there is hair loss ONLY on the head and nowhere else? I mean, I wouldn't mind if...


----------



## vish786 (Jul 29, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I've got the perfect solution to this problem.
> 
> 1) Take a handful of beewax and melt it up in a container.
> 2) Pour the hot bee wax on your friend's head.
> ...


.........continue further dude.........


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 29, 2007)

consult doc and take protein rich diet.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

... this proves that _everyone_ has limits!


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 29, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> consult doc and take protein rich diet.



An excellent advise from"*Tech* *Genius*"


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 29, 2007)

Shave your head, there won't be any hair left to fall


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 29, 2007)

Recently, I am having this problem too (I blame lack of sleep for my problem. ). But I am not complaining...I wanna be look like _raaabo_.
Hehe... He is my idol and I wanna be like him.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Why is it that there is hair loss ONLY on the head and nowhere else? I mean, I wouldn't mind if...


 
Yeah, me too was wondering .



			
				gsoul2soul said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha... love this !!!
> ha ha ha... nice solution !!!
> 
> *Shall say the same to my friends... who are sooo worried!!!*


 
The day hairloss happens to you , i will be hard for you to laugh on yourself.



Btw , i suggest you go for spike cut or even small millitary cut . Hair loss is greatly reduced . There is a oil called 'Jaborandi' in homeopathy, try it. My friend's hair stopped falling after he used it, but same was not true in my case , grrrr  . 

And yeah , one of my friend just got married and his hair stopped falling. First case,usually ppl go bald after marrige .


----------

